# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Гаури-такра, согревающий аюрведический напиток для пищеварения.

## Kasturika d.d.

Гаури, Парвати, на Кайласе готовит этот напиток своему Супругу, Господу Шиве. Очень интересный рецепт _такры_ для прохладного времени года:

----------

